# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  پروژه ها با سورس VB

## persia boy

ایا کسی می تواند پروژه های در هر زمینه به من معرفی بکنند که با VB نوشته شده باشند البته اگه مبیشه خودش هم بذارین(Source) البته ادرس اونا میگم

----------


## roozbeh_black

سلام.!
این پروژه ها در چه حدی باشه.؟
من یک بازی نسبتا سنگین رو واست آپلود کردم.!
از اینجا میتونی دانلود کنی.!

----------


## مرضیه قدیری

یک پروژه طراحی سیستم عامل برای آزمایشگاه می خواهم که درصورت همکاریتان بسیار ممنونم! :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## hashemt4

سلام دوست عزیز
بنده به شما پیشنهاد می کنم به وب سایت www.a1vbcode.com حتما سر بزنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## amirhellboy

من یه ماشین حساب طراحی کردم اگه می خوای درات بفرستم.

----------


## behzadkal

salam
man barname foroshghah ro mikham 
kheyli foriyee
mamnon

----------


## mehdad.koulab

سلام دوستان لطفا تو لینک زیر سرچ کنین حتما میتونین پیدا کنین
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=43

----------


## m92k110a121

با سلام به همگی محمد هستم آقایون یه کد php دارم میخوام به vb کامپایل بشه اگر کسی php بلده یا اینکه آشنا داره خواهشن کمک کنه ممنونم موفق باشید
my yahoo! ID : mohammadkomeili
php codes:
<?php 
//yahoo64 encode/decode functions by SlicK [slick@rstzone.org] 
function yahoo64_encode($source) 
{ 
  $yahoo64="ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmn  opqrstuvwxyz0123456789._"; 
  $limit=strlen($source)-(strlen($source)%3); 
  $dest=""; 
  for($i=0;$i<$limit;$i+=3) 
  { 
    $dest.=$yahoo64[ord($source[$i])>>2]; 
    $dest.=$yahoo64[((ord($source[$i])<<4)&0x30) | (ord($source[$i+1])>>4)]; 
    $dest.=$yahoo64[((ord($source[$i+1])<<2)&0x3C) | (ord($source[$i+2])>>6)]; 
    $dest.=$yahoo64[ord($source[$i+2])&0x3F]; 
  } 
  switch(strlen($source)-$limit) 
  { 
    case 1: 
    { 
      $dest.=$yahoo64[ord($source[$i])>>2]; 
      $dest.=$yahoo64[(ord($source[$i])<<4)&0x30]; 
      $dest.='--'; 
    } break; 
    case 2: 
    { 
      $dest.=$yahoo64[ord($source[$i])>>2]; 
      $dest.=$yahoo64[((ord($source[$i])<<4)&0x30) | (ord($source[$i+1])>>4)]; 
      $dest.=$yahoo64[((ord($source[$i+1])<<2)&0x3c)]; 
      $dest.='-'; 
    } break; 
  } 
  return($dest); 
} 
function Index($string,$chr) 
{ 
  for($i=0;$i<64;$i++) { if($string[$i]==$chr) { return($i); } } return(-1); 
} 
function yahoo64_decode($source) 
{ 
  $yahoo64="ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmn  opqrstuvwxyz0123456789._"; 
  $len=strlen($source); 
  if($source[$len-1]=='-') { $plus=2; } 
  if($source[$len-2]=='-') { $plus=1; } 
  if($plus>0) { $len-=4; }; 
  $dest=""; 
  for($i=0;$i<$len;$i+=4) 
  { 
    $chr1=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i]); 
    $chr2=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i+1]); 
    $chr3=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i+2]); 
    $chr4=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i+3]); 
    $dest.=chr(($chr1<<2)|($chr2>>4)); 
    $dest.=chr((($chr2&0xF)<<4)|($chr3>>2)); 
    $dest.=chr((($chr3&0x3)<<6)|($chr4&0x3F)); 
  } 
  switch($plus) 
  { 
    case 1: 
    { 
      $chr1=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i]); 
      $chr2=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i+1]); 
      $dest.=chr(($chr1<<2)|($chr2>>4)); 
    } break; 

    case 2: 
    { 
      $chr1=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i]); 
      $chr2=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i+1]); 
      $chr3=Index($yahoo64,$source[$i+2]); 
      $dest.=chr(($chr1<<2)|($chr2>>4)); 
      $dest.=chr((($chr2&0xF)<<4)|($chr3>>2)); 
    } break; 
  } 
  return($dest); 
} 
//usage example 
$string="any string"; 
print("Original string=$string<br>\n"); 
$encoded=yahoo64_encode($string); 
print("Encoded string=$encoded<br>\n"); 
$decoded=yahoo64_decode($encoded); 
print("Decoded string=$decoded<br>\n"); 
?>

----------


## aminramezan

سلام
آقا من دنبال برنامه ای هستم که روی فرم بتوان نقاشی کرد وبعد کد های هگز را تولید کند. این برنامه فقط کدها را باید برای 16 سطر تولید کند اما برای ستون فرقی نمیکند.یعنی ما باید یک فرم 16 سطری داشته باشیم. خواهش میکنم اگر کسی میدونه کمکم کنه. خیلی به این برنامه احتیاج دارم.
ممنون

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> من یک پروژه میخوام با استفاده از ساختار فایل زبان برنامه نویسیش مهم نیست.
> یک دفترچه تلفن که امکان ذخیره اسم افراد با شماره تلفن و ویرایش و حذف انها


 براي ذخيره سازي مي تونيد اين برنامه ها رو دانلود كنيد:
فايل ترتيبي:https://barnamenevis.org/showth...344#post531344
فايل تصادفي:https://barnamenevis.org/showth...338#post531338
براي جستجو هم مي تونيد از برنامه اين پست استفاده كنيد:
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...8&postcount=63

----------


## azi1362

با سلام
اگه بخوام یه سایت گالری عکس داشته باشم بطوریکه کاربرها خودشون عکساشونو upload کنند ولی نمی دانم باید برای نمایش آنها (عکسها) بصورت ردیفهای 4 ستونی چکار کنم

----------


## tara_tanha8

> من یه ماشین حساب طراحی کردم اگه می خوای درات بفرستم.


سلام اگه این برنامه رو برام اینجا بذار ما هم ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## Cybersilent

اینم برنامه مدیریت آموزشگاه موسیقی
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=215116

----------


## juggle

بازی مار همراه با سورس
خیلی خیلی باحاله

worm-360.rar

 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 

نگرفتی ضرر کردی

----------


## pedramsanati

آقا هركي كتاباي برنامه سازي 1و2و3 فني و حرفه اي رو خونده ويژوال بيسيك مي باشد، به ايميلم پيام بده.پستي بزاريم واسه خودآزماييهاي اين كتابا.

----------


## VSDotNet

اکه امکانش وجود داره دوباره آپلود کن :بوس:

----------


## VSDotNet

من تمام خود آزمایی ها را حل کردم، اگه می خواهی سوال هایت را به Lordofthewild5@yahoo.com میل کن تا پاسخ هایشان را برایت بنویسم.

----------


## famographic

ممنون خيلي به دردمون خورد

----------


## l4dl4d

تاپیک کامل نبود در هر صورت ممنونم
اگه تو گوگل سرچ کنید سورس BUDDY SPY که به ویبی است خیلی سورس خوفیه
ممنونم

----------


## آی بهار

سلام
من یه پروژه ای دارم که وقتی یک شی روجلوی وب کم بگیرم بتونه تشخیص بده  مثلااگه یه توپ قرمزروجلوش بگیرم با یه پیامی نشون بده که توپم قرمزه 
زبانش یاvbباشه یاc
 راستشوبخواین اصلا نمیدونم ازکجاشروع کنم یاچیکاربایدبکنم
اگه اطلاعاتی دراین باره دارین لطفاکمکم کنین
ممنون.

----------


## ra0661

فعلا که خود مایرکوسافت هم دنبال سورس این پروژه است d:

خوب تو باید  چند نمونه ببینی  واسه تشخیص چهره و.. بعد بیای روی رنگ و .. کار کنی

----------


## es_dena

با سلام 
من سورس یک برنامه  میخواهم که یک کسر را از کاربر بگیرد بعد کسر های مساوی با ان را تا عدد دیگری که از کاربر میگیرد را بدهد

مثلا  30/60 کسری که کاربر میدهد ----- عدد 100 هم بزرگترین عددی که از ان استفاده میشود

جواب

کسر اول 1/2 
کسر های بعدی 
کسر اخر 50/100

لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی فوری هست -اگر کسی این سورس را دارد به ES_dena2@mailfa میل کند - با تشکر فراوان

راسنی تا یادم نرفته ---- به زبان VB  نوشته باشد

----------


## FastCode

Planet Source Code
www.planet-source-code.com/vb/

اگر ممکنه یکی از مدیران این تاپیک رو در تالار VB
 Pin کنه و پستهای اضافش رو پاک کنه.
ممنون.

----------

